# Square aluminum tubing



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone know where to get 1 inch or bigger aluminum tubing in the mobile area? I know that Lowe's has some 1 inch but wanted to see if I could find better quality or price.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Try Sabel Steel.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

How much you need.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

a pool aluminum pole works great for a gigging stick
I made mine with a fiberglass extension paint pole .....didn't really need it too long and it was cheap enough at a garage sale :thumbup:


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Need 18-20 foot. It's for a frame, not a gigging stick


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Town and Country in Pensacola has anything you would ever need.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I also use town n country in pensacola. They have everything


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

T & C Metals

100 W Herman St,


Pensacola, FL 32505

(850) 438-8280


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*electrical supplies*

Electrical contractor supply compainies carry aluminum square tubing called uni-strut....with holes and / or without. Very stiff and good for structural applications. Nuff said...

Joe.K.Sr


----------

